# Anyone ever seen this? Black faced deer?



## River Rambler (Jul 5, 2010)

These are some unusual looking deer. In additon to the odd coloration, they're facial structure looks odd as well.


----------



## Wesbird2 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like some kind of cross breed  
Nice deer


----------



## River Rambler (Jul 5, 2010)

That's what I was thinking because the does have it too.


----------



## Son (Jul 5, 2010)

Summer coat, very short or no hair. I've seen some dark faced deer though, and one mutation that was a dark chocolate color.


----------



## River Rambler (Jul 5, 2010)

It could be a thin summer coat, but does a common whitetail have black skin? 

And all of the deer I'm seeing have this.


----------



## 24point (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is a doe with a blacker face


----------



## River Rambler (Jul 5, 2010)

True. These boys just have some stark white hair around their eyes and it makes much more striking.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats common with their short summer hair. They look like brothers to me.


----------



## kedo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Plant Vogtle*

That's not down by Vogtle Power Plant is  it??


----------



## golffreak (Jul 6, 2010)

Most of my summer pics look just like that. It's just the contrast with the summer coat.


----------



## dirtnap10 (Jul 6, 2010)

A lot of my pictures from the summer look like that


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jul 6, 2010)

Older deer get the dark face in summer time.Also the the thin redcoats.nice pics


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jul 6, 2010)

dang first the white house,then the ocean,now our deer what else going to turn black??


----------



## Fortenberry (Jul 6, 2010)

Now, that is funny!!!! I almost spit out my drink


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 6, 2010)

I got a pic of a buck from Fort Stewart that had a lot of black on its face.


----------



## River Rambler (Jul 6, 2010)

Wild looking for sure.
Hope they keep showing up during the day.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 7, 2010)

They've got some swamp donkey in them!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 7, 2010)

As mentioned this is a comon look for a summer coat and color on face. It may be a tad darker but not unusual.


----------



## FL Sportsman (Jul 7, 2010)

Funny I found this thread. I got a pic of a big buck here in FL that looks exactly like these bucks here! I'll post a pic of him tonight.


----------



## AHERRING (Jul 7, 2010)

We had one on our land that had a solid black nose one season.


----------



## FL Sportsman (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's the buck... here in FL.


----------



## barry green (Jul 8, 2010)

i've alsoseen deer that stay in swamps look like that esp during the summer. legs were the same coloration


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2010)

thin summer coat and compacted mud to hep keep the  bugs off.


----------



## Wrangler35 (Jul 9, 2010)

*whole back is black*

I got this pic at the end of last summer. Posted it on here and everyone said it was typical. I don't know?...


----------



## SneekEE (Jul 9, 2010)

In the last one the face is normal but havnt seen one with a body like that.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks like deer in last pic has the mange and somebody used the old time remedy of using motor oil treatment.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 10, 2010)

Here are a couple I got on my trail camera and one I took from the front porch.......all are sporting a dark face.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Jul 10, 2010)

Like everyone else said...that is their short summer coat....great pic from Wrangler35 showing the transition between summer and fall coat.


----------



## BigBrett (Jul 10, 2010)

CRIMINOLES said:


> dang first the white house,then the ocean,now our deer what else going to turn black??





you ain't been payin attention, its the teenage white boys.


----------



## fellybbob (Jul 11, 2010)

new product camo for deer


----------



## Phish242 (Nov 24, 2022)

kedo said:


> *Plant Vogtle*
> 
> That's not down by Vogtle Power Plant is  it??


We have one on camera in Burke County


----------

